# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Team Fortress 2

## Nikolas067

По динамике игра Team Fortress 2 напоминает QUAKE 3, в стиле комиксов с изрядной долей юмора.

*В помощь новичку:*

*Скрытый текст*1. Консоль открывается клавишей “~” (ё, прямо под пробелом).

2. Для подключения к серверу достаточно ввести в консоли “connect <IP>” где <IP> - адрес сервера (к примеру, “192.168.207.42”)

3. Для смены ника в консоли вводим “name <имя>”.

4. Для смены персонажа используется клавиша “,” (запятая латинская).

5. Для выбора команды используется клавиша “.” (точка латинская). Заметьте, что по умолчанию включен автобаланс команд (игроки принудительно распределяются поровну по командам).

6. “V” – говорить по микрофону.

7. Чат: “Y” – сказать всем, “U” – сказать своей команде.

8. “G ” – Исполнить коронный жест (насмешка, наслаждение победой).

9. (для сервера) Чтобы сменить карту, в консоли вводим "changelevel <карта>" (после changelevel следует нажать пробел и внизу появится список карт, стрелками вверх-вниз можно легко выбрать желаемую карту).

*Классы (персонажи):*

*Скрытый текст**Подрывник* (Demoman)
Основное оружие: Липучий бомбомет (Sticky Bomb Launcher)
Запасное оружие: Гранатомет (Grenade Launcher)
Подручное оружие: Бутылка (Bottle)
Многофункциональный боец, укомплектованный абсурдным количеством взрывчатки. Подрывник идеален в обороне контрольных точек на карте. Способен облепить взрывчаткой подходы, очистить участок игрового поля или проход для собственной команды гранатными залпами. Подрывник понравится любителям создавать много шума.

*Инженер* (Engineer)
Основное оружие: Дробовик (Shotgun)
Запасное оружие: Пистолет (Pistol)
Подручное оружие: Разводной ключ (Wrench)
Аксессуары: Набор инструментов (Construction PDA)
Инженер - основа обороны любой команды, мастерит различные полезные приспособления, например, станковый пулемет, аптечки, патронтаж, телепортатор. Грамотное расположение этих девайсов и способность поддерживать их в рабочем состоянии - вот ключевые задачи Инженера. Если у Вас лучше получается планировать и обдумывать, чем сражаться - Вы рождены Инженером.

*Пулеметчик* (Heavy)
Основное оружие: Пулемет (Minigun)
Запасное оружие: Дробовик (Shotgun)
Подручное оружие: Кулаки (Fists)
Не шибко расторопный, зато сильнющий персонаж игры. Пулеметчик носит с собой тяжелый пулемет и способен зачистить комнату полную врагов. Он идеально работает в паре с Разведчиком, последний может легко уворачиваться от Солдата и Подрывника. Если ты чувствуешь в себе силы быть постоянно в гуще событий, Пулеметчик - твой персонаж.

*Медик* (Medic)
Основное оружие: Метатель шприцов (Syringe Launcher)
Запасное оружие: Автомат (Medi-Gun)
Подручное оружие: Bonesaw
Поддержка боеспособности команды, Медик бесценный член команды как в обороне, так и в нападении. Находясь в группе атакующих, он пристально следит за состоянием здоровья каждого члена команды. В обороне он следит за состоянием обороняющихся и не позволит им покинуть свои посты. Если ты хочешь, чтобы тебя любила вся команда, есть желание убивать противника без единого выстрела, тогда этот персонаж то, что доктор прописал.

*Огнеметчик* (Pyro)
Основное оружие: Огнемет (Flamethrower)
Запасное оружие: Дробовик (Shotgun)
Подручное оружие: Пожарный топорик (Fire Axe)
Мерзкий персонаж, своим видом загоняющий нас в тупик. Огнемет наносит сокрушительное поражение силам противника на небольших расстояниях, делающий его одним из самых смертоносных персонажей. Он часто отвечает за оборону на передовой, поджидает противника в относительно тесных помещениях, проходах. В наступлении он также приносит пользу, тяжело обороняться противнику, находясь под его испепеляющим огнем.

*Разведчик* (Scout)
Основное оружие: Дробовик (Scattergun)
Запасное оружие: Пистолет (Pistol)
Подручное оружие: Бита (Aluminum Baseball Bat)
Самый быстрый и скрытный из всех персонажей, Разведчик успешно пользуется своей скоростью при прорывах сквозь линии обороны противника. Уязвимость и слабое вооружение с лихвой компенсируется его невероятной скоростью и подвижностью. Если ты хочешь грациозно убегать от огня противника, обрати внимание на Разведчика.

*Снайпер* (Sniper)
Основное оружие: Снайперская винтовка (Sniper Rifle)
Запасное оружие: Пулемет (Submachine Gun)
Подручное оружие: Мачете (Machete)
Никто не способен выиграть схватку на дистанции с Разведчиком. Найдя закуток и окопавшись, он способен значительно замедлить продвижение противника. Если тебя заводит звук упавшей каски Солдата, находившегося в четырехста метрах - Снайпер это твое.

*Солдат* (Soldier)
Основное оружие: Ракетная установка (Rocket Launcher)
Запасное оружие: Дробовик (Shotgun)
Подручное оружие: Лопата (Shovel)
Основная ударная сила в наступлении, Солдат укомплектован разрушительной ракетной установкой, быстр и менее уязвим, чем Качок, золотая середина. Эффективное использование станкового пулемета, сделанного Инженером, способность подбрасывать себя в воздух с помощью собственной ракеты, вот только некоторые качества способные охарактеризовать Солдата как бойца широкого профиля. Если ты дуэлянт старой закалки или спешишь оказаться в центре событий, быть тебе Солдатом.

*Шпион* (Spy)
Основное оружие: Револьвер (Revolver)
Запасное оружие: Маскировка (Disguise Kit)
Подручное оружие: Нож-бабочка (Butterfly Knife)
Аксессуары: Sapper
Шпион выделяет на фоне остальных прозрачностью, киллер по жизни. Способность изменять свой облик и выглядеть своим среди чужих, даже больше - быть просто невидимым, все это наводит ужас на команду противника, особенно когда такое происходит в глубоком тылу. Он как ночной кошмар, вселяющий страх получить нож в спину от 'своих'. Если тебе нравится быть хитрым, Шпион как раз то, что ты так долго искал.

*Карты*

С игрой было выпущено шесть стандартных карт. 
*Скрытый текст*2Fort, карта типа "захват объекта".
Dustbowl, захват контрольных точек.
Granary, захват контрольных точек.
Gravel Pit, захват контрольных точек.
Hydro, территориальный захват контрольных точек.
Well, удержание влияния.

Неужели тут нет фанов этой игры?:eek:

----------


## Niles

Я фан :)

----------

